# I just fell head over heals for another Columbia, the 1964 columbia Apache/Fire Arrow



## 1959firearrow (Feb 21, 2013)

So I saw a listing on the ratrod site for one of these in canada. I think the guy wants too much for it but it did still peak my interest. The bike pictured below is the one from that add. I also encluded a couple original add photos. Anyone know the how many years this bike was produced? I love that frame for some odd reason. Any info on these would be great. This is the first one I've seen and I instantly fell for it. Any one know how often these pop up and average prices on both based on condition?


----------



## 1959firearrow (Mar 8, 2013)

Anyone have another one of these? I just want pictures for reference. Did these only come in red?


----------



## 1959firearrow (Mar 19, 2013)

Seriously not a single other? I wonder how slim my chances are of owning one of these?


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Mar 20, 2013)

I wonder why it has a '58 or prior Schwinn middleweight front fork?

Jim.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 20, 2013)

*Never Saw One Before....*

Maybe they were exclusive to Canada?


----------



## bike (Mar 20, 2013)

*FRONT Brakes!*



Schwinndemonium said:


> I wonder why it has a '58 or prior Schwinn middleweight front fork?
> 
> Jim.




........................


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 20, 2013)

*Thats What I Thought....*

Front brakes,I recently installed  an early 60's Jag fork on my '62 Typhoon for that reason.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Mar 22, 2013)

I got so lost in the frame and rack that I didn't even notice the incorrect bits. I've gotten pics of 1 more of these. These can't really be that hard to come by?


----------

